# Software de diseño de PCBs



## Manonline (Jun 25, 2007)

Hola... Yo uso el PCB Wizard, pero con este no es posible hacer pistas con formas y rellenarlas (no que yo sepa, claro)... Alguien sabe como rellenar o hacer pistas con formas predeterminadas o algo parecido? 

En el caso de no poder hacerse esto, alguien conoce algun soft para diseño en el cual si se pueda? Y sea simple como el PCB Wizard?

Gracias,
un saludo,
Mano.


----------



## steinlager (Jun 25, 2007)

Sprint Layout.   De Abacom


----------



## Manonline (Jun 25, 2007)

Graciass!


----------



## pablobermejo (Jun 26, 2007)

Personalmente me gusta el LiveWire con PCBwizard 

Saludos


----------



## steinlager (Jun 26, 2007)

Yo lo utilizo solamente para simular el comportamiento de algun circuito en especial... pero aun asi le faltan bastantes componentes.... el PCBWizard no me gusta, muy complicado ... no hablando en serio me gusta mucho mas el sprint layuot...


----------

